# Wild Camping



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

What are the 'rules' regarding this? I ask, as we have a couple of free days around the August b/h and want to get away but avoiding the masses. As we live in a wonderful area here in Malvern, it wouldn't be too hard to find a nicespot, in fact, my list is very long. Just need to know how too go about it if you like. H


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Find a nice spot, look out for local bylaw signs that prohibit overnight stops. Think of your personal security, dont put any windscreen covers on the outside, leave nothing outside the vehicle, park so you can drive quickly away.

oh and always leave the plot as clean or cleaner than you find it. and if you do strip any wire dont leave too much mess


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh! That it is it? Now all I have to do is narrow my list of spots. Do all commons have the same bylaws, or does it depend on the local authority and how do I find the local bylaws? Thanks JJ. H


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I understand how the need might arises for a quick get away whilst wild camping, most posts give this advise when the subject is raised.
What I was wondering is, how often this option would have to be used.
I am comparatively new to M/Hing, but would imagine it would be rare 

Chas


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Chascass said:


> I am comparatively new to M/Hing, but would imagine it would be rare


Probably, but it only needs to happen once to put you off for life.. it may even discourage you from motorhoming altogether.

About 4 years ago we were wild camping at Aldeburgh on the Suffolk coast, a beautiful spot, popular with wild campers and one we used often. 
There were several other vans next to us and we settled down for the night. 
Around 2 am we were awakened by awful banging .. a group of 3 or 4 men were outside banging on the windows.. it was the scariest experience, they drove off when I put on a light. 
They damaged one window which had to be replaced, bad enough but the fear of it happening again put us off for life..

Since that day we have never wild camped, when the need arises we do use over night truck stops, motorway services etc but we never feel secure unless on a proper site.. 
I still go to bed with an 'attitude adjuster' by my side..


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh dear  Me thinks we'll try looking for a little hide away CS. Anyone know of one within an hour or so of Malvern? H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I still go to bed with an 'attitude adjuster' by my side.."

Likewise. I just hope she goes easier on them than me.

Dave


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Yes, a attitude adjuster is on my want list, would you recommend any particular make, or should I google it : :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "I still go to bed with an 'attitude adjuster' by my side.."
> Likewise. I just hope she goes easier on them than me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Chascass said:


> I understand how the need might arises for a quick get away whilst wild camping, most posts give this advise when the subject is raised.
> What I was wondering is, how often this option would have to be used.
> I am comparatively new to M/Hing, but would imagine it would be rare
> 
> Chas


Yes I would say VERY rare, but it depends where you park, I have some places that we wild park and I feel safer than on a site, some others we use i dont sleep well at all, waking at the slightest sound. Thousands of people wild camp without incident all over Europe every night. Stories like Jim's should not put you off, just keep you aware, which is positive.

But you would be silly to box yourself in. When wild camping all motorhomes should have written in letters 4cm high in plain vision of the driver saying "NEVER BE A NOSEY PARKER" even if parking this way does mean losing that view of the sea through the windscreen. Driving away from danger is the very best way to negate it so make sure you always leave the way open, even though you'll probably never have to use it.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just be careful where you park and go with your gut instincts. If you "feel" the place isn't right just move on and find elsewhere.

Keep an eye out for any signs as to allow/dis-allow parking. Some can be very small and in out of the way places.

Just keep your self safe and put the alarm on when in bed.

Johnny f


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Chascass said:


> Yes, a attitude adjuster is on my want list, would you recommend any particular make, or should I google it : :wink:


My attitude adjusters are on the end of my wrists and i can use them very effectively when needed . i have educated a few but never struck first.

Big Frank


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With reference to local bye-laws etc. I'm not including parking up in stupid places but how many people have been moved on in the night. If the situation is a little iffy, go to bed in a tracksuit, if a jobsworth knocks you up just plead tiredness or a migraine. Take a chance, makes you feel delightfully naughty if you get away with it. I can remember striding into a British Legion AGM and asking if anyone knew of an overnight stopping place. I was kindly directed to a newly opened carpark which was virtually unknown to the locals.
Strangely enough the most uncomfortable ( security wise ) night we had was in dear old Shaftsbury. We had boy racers doing hand brake turns around us.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> My attitude adjusters are on the end of my wrists and i can use them very effectively when needed . i have educated a few but never struck first.
> Big Frank


The law allows you to strike first as long as you are genuinely are in fear of yours/or others safety. Most people find that Pre-emptive strikes are always the most effective. Unless of course their names "Big Frank" :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

jimjam said:


> BIGFRANK said:
> 
> 
> > My attitude adjusters are on the end of my wrists and i can use them very effectively when needed . i have educated a few but never struck first.
> ...


If you watch a person carefully you will know when they are going to strike. Also i have been trained to use my fists and feet kick boxing.

The trick is to be ready and aware either up close or far enough away for them to reach. One thing you will find a competant fighter very rarely strikes first. he teaches restraint and calculation. i am 73 this year although slower the amatuers cant hit me. i can see them coming i stopped fighting in the gym only 2yrs ago. i am frightened of no man unless he has a gun


----------



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

Been a really interesting thread this. 
Since not many of us are General Custer we need to think along self defence lines. I too have dwelt on attitude adjusters as a means of repelling borders and unlike "Big Jim" I have no background in fistwork or anything remotely oriental. Neither am I Giant Haystacks with a natural look of menace. However if an unfriendly enters my space I'm quite prepared to invite him/them to leave. 
On my forthcoming trip across the channel I thought of taking my pruning saw. It's a gardener's delight, with razor sharp Sandvik teeth that work on the push and the pull. You know - there's trees out there that might need a smidgin taken off. I reckon no sensible fellow tree-pruner would try to take it off me.
Please, I'm neither a psycho nor a latent gladiator. I like people. I don't want to travel with a fully loaded AK47 poking out the passenger door. 

What do you think? Pruning saw - offensive weapon or useful multi-purpose tool?
Ray


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Frank, you have now shattered my picture of you, which was about 45 years old, 6' 7", and built like a brick S*** house, then again you still could be, but 73 rather than 45 :lol:


----------



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, I meant BIG FRANK, not Bigjim.
Ray


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

I admire people who are willing to defend they're property such as Mr big Frank. Nice one.
However, in this day and age we are dealing with some real nutters out there and to react in a violent manner wether it be with fist or garden trimmer could invite an equally or more severe violent reaction. 
I used to have the same defence but have learned to my cost that it is best not to be violent if possible. I have been severely beaten up by a gang of youths in Romania, locked in Jail in Mexico for 4 days and attacked by a knife weilding lunatic in Spain. Non of this was my fault, I just used to react to violence rather than keep the peace. 
So please be careful when confronting people. 
I've tried to think of a defence against motorhome attackers and I have an idea. How about a way of electrifying the outside of a van when intruders are are suspected and giving them a nasty shock if they get too close ? Or is that too severe ?

On a lighter note, in 5 years of fulltiming, mostly wild camping I have only had one incident and that was the Romanian lunatics mentioned earlier. Looking back, I was parked near a well known gipsy area and even though there were about ten of them I foolishly got out of the van and confronted them. I should of just drove off !

Wild camping is perfectly safe but please dont confront people with violence as you never know when it may get silly.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> i stopped fighting in the gym only 2yrs ago.


Thats commendable Frank, why did you stop training?


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

jimjam said:


> BIGFRANK said:
> 
> 
> > i stopped fighting in the gym only 2yrs ago.
> ...


i got ME through too much stress in business trying to make a living and burning the candle both eends and in the middle. Never had any money just borrowed against assets as they went up and bought more assets.

Now ive just been made a fantastic offer for one Block of property in town centre. At Solicitors now. Icant spend the interest on the money never mind the capitol or any other income. Just hoping to get some health back now and try and relax.

Gertrude


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

We have wild camped for years and have a few "special" places up here in Scotland where we return to for the odd weekend and fortunately have never been troubled.
But you do need to have a "feel good" sense with the place you stop and as stated previously abide by any local bylaws and when you leave, it should be as if you were never there!

We have never wild camped outside Scotland but we have used truck stops and service stations and in the next month, we will have hopefully used French Aires also


----------

